# Soil Substrate



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2013)

Hi guy's 

I'm looking to do a rescape on my tank soon with soil but can't seem to find the answer to my query anywhere at all.

Does soil really need to be capped or is it okay on it's own, Any help would be much apreciated.

Thank's


----------



## roadmaster (3 Oct 2013)

Yes,,you will need to cap the soil,otherwise tank will be muddy mess .IMHO


----------



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2013)

Was coming to that conclusion but just thought I would ask before jumping straight in & making a complete mess of it lol.

Cheer's


----------



## BigTom (3 Oct 2013)

You can go uncapped if you have no or very low flow, no bottom dwellers and never intend to move anything around, but generally it's best to cap.


----------



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2013)

BigTom said:


> You can go uncapped if you have no or very low flow, no bottom dwellers and never intend to move anything around, but generally it's best to cap.


 

Cool, just need to try & find something decent to cap it with, Don't really like pool filter sand or stones


----------



## Alastair (3 Oct 2013)

Black quartz gravel or any of the unipac fiji, samoa maui etc 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Black quartz gravel or any of the unipac fiji, samoa maui etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


 
Cheer's Alistair

Look's like it will be the black quarts gravel.


----------

